# lean muscle omlet



## chunkychaz (Dec 6, 2009)

hi can anyone help i wanna develop some lean muscle but cant work out wat to put in my omlets please help


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Cheese and Ham ? Both high in protein.

I have 5 eggs (remove 2 yolks), half fat cheddar, 150g ham, half an onion, half a red pepper.

Serve this with 1/2 can of baked beans and hey presto.


----------



## mags (Oct 2, 2011)

think i will have to try the recipe interesting


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ermm lol i`ll be honest ive only made one omlette and it came out like scrambled egg and was pretty putrid..

last nite i ruined 2 minute pasta 

does seem worth another go tho..

its a real good hi protein meal..


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Much easier, pour half litre of pasteurised egg whites into a glass and drink. if you are bothered about the taste get a blender and mix in a scoop of your favorite protein, but drop the eggs to qtr litre.

It's actually really tasty if you freeze the liquid eggs, I do this as buy 30 litres at a time - allow to deforst in the fridge for 12 hours and then blend with protein - not an omelete but a reaaly tasty treat and it hasn't killed me yet


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I do 7 whites 2 full eggs , and add chopped peppers , spring onion and spinich mix it up while on the heat then leave it and then bang it under the grill and add cheese at the last minute if wanted , makes it less borring than plain scrambled egg.


----------



## Dan_378 (Dec 12, 2010)

totally agree with marine 123 sounds exactly the same as my omlette most mornings sometimes change it for poached egg. I add some spice into mine too and deffo always grill it! works a treat!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

but where can you buy CHEAP egg whites like that?


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Pikey said:


> Much easier, pour half litre of pasteurised egg whites into a glass and drink. if you are bothered about the taste get a blender and mix in a scoop of your favorite protein, but drop the eggs to qtr litre.
> 
> It's actually really tasty if you freeze the liquid eggs, I do this as buy 30 litres at a time - allow to deforst in the fridge for 12 hours and then blend with protein - not an omelete but a reaaly tasty treat and it hasn't killed me yet


Always wanted to get a hold of some pasturised egg whites....i think the pasturising process allows the egg proteins to be absorbed just as efficient as cooked eggs, compared to raw eggs where a lot of the proteins are blocked by an inhibitor.

Payday friday.....so going to attempt the egg whites !


----------



## stevedav (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you have to take some fats foods which can improve your lean muscles . such as milk ,eggs , meats etc


----------



## banter691466868016 (Jun 28, 2011)

4 whites 2 whole eggs, 2 high quality sausages that you have cut down the sides and taken all the meat out, fry that untill brown, add the liquid and cook up as normal!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 4 egg omellete, all whole eggs, cooked with mixed herbs in olive oil. Once cooked I empty a whole tin of tuna onto the omelette then wrap the omelette around the tuna, so it now will look like a wrap kind of thing lol. Let it cool down and thats it. Not really getting much carbs wise from it but a nice chunk of protein to sort me out in the morning. With this I will have a couple slices of soya and linseed bread. If you leave it to set once the tuna is in place it prevents it spilling out when cutting, usually it will cut nicely.


----------



## david black (Sep 21, 2011)

Apple Oatmeal Pancakes

Makes 1 Serving (4 to 6 small pancakes)

Ingredients:

• 6 egg whites

• ½ cup oatmeal (dry)

• 1 tablespoon unsweetened apple sauce

• Pinch of cinnamon powder

• Pinch of stevia

• 1 apple, diced finely

• ¼ teaspoon baking soda

• Cooking spray

First heat a frying pan until hot and then reduce to medium temperature. After mixing together all the ingredients in a blender (except for the diced apple), spray some pam (or other cooking spray), drop by spoonful onto the pan.

When bubbles start to form, place evenly on pancake some of the diced apple.

Let them set in before flipping the pancake.


----------

